# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  New User, blood testing and Next Steps

## knutson0140

:2jk: 
I am new to this. 

I recently joined a gym and started working out religously and trying to build muscle mass. Before doing any of this, I decided I needed to know my baseline numbers. I searched awhile and came across HealthCheckUSA.com and they were fantastic. They offer blood testing (without doctor's order) that is confidential and priced affordably. When I got my results, they gave me a coupon for my next order -- I am not sure if I supposed to share this with anyone, but I am going to. Use code # HCUSA2561 and its for 15% off.

Now that I have been working out for awhile and have my baseline numbers, what should be my next step? I work out 5 times a week rotating between cardio and weights. Thanks

Baseline Blood Results:

Thyroid Panel With TSH 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Thyroxine (T4)001149 6.1 4.5-12.0 ug/dL 
T3 Uptake001156 32 24-39 % 
Free Thyroxine Index001164 2 1.2-4.9 
TSH004264 1.45 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL 
Iron and TIBC 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Iron Bind.Cap.(TIBC)001347 331 250-450 ug/dL 
UIBC001348 234 150-375 ug/dL 
Iron Saturation011362 29 15-55 % 
Testosterone , Serum 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Testosterone, Serum004227 341 241-827 ng/dL 
Estrone, Serum 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Estrone, Serum004564 55 12-72 pg/mL 
Male Female
0 - 5 years 18 - 53 19 - 46
6 - 7 years 17 - 48 17 - 44
8 - 9 years 20 - 54 31 - 70
10 - 11 years 21 - 49 28 - 68
12 - 14 years 17 - 44 57 - 140
Adult 12 - 72 See below
Female: Follicular Phase 37 - 138
Mid-cycle 60 - 229
Luteal Phase 50 - 114
Post Menopausal 14 - 103

Dehydroepiandrosterone Sulfate 

Test Description Result Range Units 
DHEA-Sulfate004699 263 120-520 ug/dL 
Prostate-Specific Ag, Serum 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Prostate Specific Ag, Serum010327 0.3 0.0-4.0 ng/mL 
Roche ECLIA methodology.
.
According to the American Urological Association, PSA should be
undetectable after radical prostatectomy. A PSA of less than
0.5 ng/mL (or undetectable) is not likely to be associated with
disease recurrence within five years of treatment.
Values obtained with different assay methods or kits cannot be used
interchangeably. Results cannot be interpreted as absolute evidence
of the presence or absence of malignant disease.

Comment 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Comment012057 SPRCS 
If initial LDL-cholesterol result is >100 mg/dL, assess for
risk factors.

CMP14+LP+5AC+CBC/D/Plt 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Calcium, Serum001016 9.3 8.5-10.6 mg/dL 
Phosphorus, Serum001024 3.2 2.5-4.5 mg/dL 
Glucose, Serum001032 87 65-99 mg/dL 
BUN001040 11 5-26 mg/dL 
Uric Acid, Serum001057 6.2 2.4-8.2 mg/dL 
Cholesterol, Total001065 195 100-199 mg/dL 
Protein, Total, Serum001073 7.4 6.0-8.5 g/dL 
Albumin, Serum001081 4.3 3.5-5.5 g/dL 
Bilirubin, Total001099 0.7 0.1-1.2 mg/dL 
Alkaline Phosphatase, S001107 57 25-150 IU/L 
LDH001115 188 100-250 IU/L 
AST (SGOT)001123 30 0-40 IU/L 
Triglycerides001172 122 0-149 mg/dL 
Potassium, Serum001180 4.1 3.5-5.2 mmol/L 
Sodium, Serum001198 140 135-145 mmol/L 
Chloride, Serum001206 103 97-108 mmol/L 
Iron, Serum001339 97 40-155 ug/dL 
Creatinine, Serum001370 0.89 0.76-1.27 mg/dL 
ALT (SGPT)001545 32 0-55 IU/L 
Carbon Dioxide, Total001578 22 20-32 mmol/L 
GGT001958 27 0-65 IU/L 
WBC005025 5.4 4.0-10.5 x10E3/uL 
RBC005033 4.89 4.10-5.60 x10E6/uL 
Hemoglobin005041 14.6 12.5-17.0 g/dL 
Hematocrit005058 42.5 36.0-50.0 % 
BUN/Creatinine Ratio011577 12 8-27 
HDL Cholesterol011817 53 40-59 mg/dL 
LDL/HDL Ratio011849 2.2 0.0-3.6 ratio units 
Estimated CHD Risk011858 0.6 0.0-1.0 times avg. 
T. Chol/HDL Ratio
Men Women
1/2 Avg.Risk 3.4 3.3
Avg.Risk 5.0 4.4
2X Avg.Risk 9.6 7.1
3X Avg.Risk 23.4 11.0
.
The CHD Risk is based on the T. Chol/HDL ratio. Other
factors affect CHD Risk such as hypertension, smoking,
diabetes, severe obesity, and family history of pre-
mature CHD.

VLDL Cholesterol Cal011916 24 5-40 mg/dL 
Globulin, Total012039 3.1 1.5-4.5 g/dL 
A/G Ratio012047 1.4 1.1-2.5 
LDL Cholesterol Calc012054 118 0-99 mg/dL 
MCV015065 87 80-98 fL 
MCH015073 29.8 27.0-34.0 pg 
MCHC015081 34.3 32.0-36.0 g/dL 
Neutrophils015107 62 40-74 % 
Lymphs015123 27 14-46 % 
Monocytes015131 7 4-13 % 
Eos015149 4 0-7 % 
Basos015156 0 0-3 % 
Platelets015172 287 140-415 x10E3/uL 
Hematology Comments:015180 
Neutrophils (Absolute)015909 3.3 1.8-7.8 x10E3/uL 
Lymphs (Absolute)015917 1.5 0.7-4.5 x10E3/uL 
Monocytes(Absolute)015925 0.4 0.1-1.0 x10E3/uL 
Eos (Absolute)015933 0.2 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL 
Baso (Absolute)015941 0 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL 
T. Chol/HDL Ratio100065 3.7 0.0-5.0 ratio units 
Glom Filt Rate, Est100784 >59 60-137 mL/min/1.73 
***EFFECTIVE OCTOBER 27, 2008 the reference interval***
on 'Glom Filt Rate, Est' and 'If African-American'
will be changing to >59 mL/min/1.73.

If African-American100786 >59  60-137 mL/min/1.73 
Note: Persistent reduction for 3 months or more in an eGFR
<60 mL/min/1.73 m2 defines CKD. Patients with eGFR values
>/=60 mL/min/1.73 m2 may also have CKD if evidence of persistent
proteinuria is present. Additional information may be found at
www.kdoqi.org.

RDW105007 13.3 11.7-15.0 % 
Homocyst(e)ine, Plasma 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Homocyst(e)ine, P707009 6.4 0.0-15.0 umol/L

----------

